# LFTS 10/17



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Checking in. Vassar, cool and windy. Guess I'll be watching a clover field with buck rubs all around. Bunch of gimps up and ready  good luck all !


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Good luck! Shoot straight!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Best of luck Snort!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Good luck snortucus & everyone else that gets after em today. Knock some stuff down so I'm not bored @ work today would you?


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Up and getting around here in Tipton. 53deg, NW wind 10-12 mph, wind chill 35deg. Going to set inside near a thicket where they occasionally bed but more of a hangout in the wind. Be safe and shoot straight, and strap in tight.


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Going to give it another go here in Eaton county, can’t be any worse than yesterday.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson checking in


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Still breezy but nothing like yesterday.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Good luck Snortwheeze, and everyone else getting out there. 
Got a few dads and there kids rolling into town for some bow hunting today and tomorrow. 
It should be good.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Waiting for the evening hunt. Saw 8 last night nothing close enough. Keep seeing the same spike horn. When is big brother going to show up?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

stickman1978 said:


> Waiting for the evening hunt. Saw 8 last night nothing close enough. Keep seeing the same spike horn. When is big brother going to show up?


2 weeks from todayish


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good luck guys. I saw a lot of deer driving in to work this morning.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Namrock said:


> 2 weeks from todayish


Hope you are right. Been nothing but spikes and forks so far.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

5 does so far


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good morning.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All bald so far


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

4 does n fawns so far. Out in Ottawa county with my daughter this morning. She is set up about 150 yards to my south.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Good luck to everyone out today.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Never a good sign when u pull into the drive of hunting property and see a vehicle pulled off the side of the road with 1 headlight out. Climbing into my tree and here 2 shots after the police arrive.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

2 more does and a 100" 8 point now


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

Kingsville On here, about 25 minutes SE of Detroit. Still windy but sunny with rising pressure. View from the primos 270. Had 2 fawns and 2 doe, I can hear the turkeys. Our deer density is much different here, if you see a deer, we consider it a success


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Good day to hunt.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I set up my pop up near a scrape & rub I found on my entrance trail. Put a camera over it Saturday that I haven't check since, but the wind is good and It's a cool morning.

Good luck everybody.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Couple more doe


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm up and at it still in camp in Manitoba other guys just headed out for a morning sit. Bears have been challenging them and with just 2 days left its everything goes for my buddies. It's been so long since I killed mine I'm ready to do some hunting... headed out to the ranch later to shoot prairie dogs and coyote if we see them. Been seeing them every day so good chance we will. Good luck to everyone hunting this morning.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

One of our guys has a 10 point down ! Good start, I haven't caught a glimpse of a deer yet.. 
Looks GREAT THOUGH. Clover to north and east, hardwoods to east as well, beans on other side of hardwoods and corn, clover to south ! Something gonna happen .. glad I can't feel my legs, probably should've brang me bibs . 

Was typing, few doe and a great big bodied spike..


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

fish RN said:


> Never a good sign when u pull into the drive of hunting property and see a vehicle pulled off the side of the road with 1 headlight out. Climbing into my tree and here 2 shots after the police arrive.


Any updates?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Only thing moving inside is the little 4pt that always shows. Have seen several walking along the south side of the woods. Couldn't see good enough to tell what they were. Just glimpses of brown through the leaves.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Another spike, little guy


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Great morning I’m glad I came out not nearly as windy as I was expecting. A button buck and doe fawn even smaller than he was ate acorns for about 35 minutes from ranges 15-65 yards


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck out there today all !


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

snortwheeze said:


> Looks GREAT THOUGH. Clover to north and east, hardwoods to east as well, beans on other side of hardwoods and corn, clover to south ! Something gonna happen .. glad I can't feel my legs, probably should've brang me bibs .


Got a batch of venison stew going I’ll save ya a big bowl Aj


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Swing and a miss....................


----------



## Jarheadforever (Nov 3, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Swing and a miss....................


No you didn’t say it’s not so


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Torn about where I want to hunt tonight. Wind is perfect for both pieces. One I haven't hunted this year, the other I have been to 4 or 5 times. Might be a good day to try out a new property


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Missed the AM hunt, but will be out this PM. Feels like the perfect killing day.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Swing and a miss....................


Details OGB!!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wiretime said:


> SE Jackson checking in


Where at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

stickman1978 said:


> Waiting for the evening hunt. Saw 8 last night nothing close enough. Keep seeing the same spike horn. When is big brother going to show up?


Forget his brother! Look for his grandpa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> Good morning.
> View attachment 443927


Your hunt today is already successful being lucky enough to take in that view...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> Torn about where I want to hunt tonight. Wind is perfect for both pieces. One I haven't hunted this year, the other I have been to 4 or 5 times. Might be a good day to try out a new property


Just from your explanation I know which one I would be heading too. Unless your saving it for the rut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Wind is steadily picking up here in s Lenawee Co. Even down inside the woods. This big oak I'm in is getting the shakes. Nothing seen in almost an hour. Giving it till 11 then heading out.


----------



## Outdoor Bandit (Oct 10, 2019)

Just heard some snap crackle and poppin' on the other side of the thickets across the creek. Being closer to the water, hopefully no killer clowns passing through the creek today!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

One for us gimps so far and a good 1 ! Not mine, buddy's..


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Awesome!!




snortwheeze said:


> One for us gimps so far and a good 1 ! Not mine, buddy's..
> View attachment 444003
> 
> View attachment 443997


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Swing and a miss....................


WHAAATT ! 
flight


----------



## Outdoor Bandit (Oct 10, 2019)

Need a hilo to lug that beast around. Excellent job!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

snortwheeze said:


> One for us gimps so far and a good 1 ! Not mine, buddy's..
> View attachment 444003
> 
> View attachment 443997


Great buck! Congrats to the successful hunter.

You're next Snort!


----------



## Jarheadforever (Nov 3, 2015)

snortwheeze said:


> One for us gimps so far and a good 1 ! Not mine, buddy's..
> View attachment 444003
> 
> View attachment 443997


Nice Buck congratulations


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> Swing and a miss....................


That always sucks. Usually makes for a good story though???


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

snortwheeze said:


> One for us gimps so far and a good 1 ! Not mine, buddy's..
> View attachment 444003
> 
> View attachment 443997


Awesome deer! 

What does the sign say behind it? 

Handicap hunt and.... Drinking? Lol can't read the last word. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

snortwheeze said:


> One for us gimps so far and a good 1 ! Not mine, buddy's..
> View attachment 444003
> 
> View attachment 443997


Great buck congrats to your friend


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> That always sucks. Usually makes for a good story though???


Maybe later I've got to get to a dentist appointment and then get back out there. That buck has no clue what happened and he went into my corn field. Hopefully he stays put for the afternoon.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

shhot str8 ya'll


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm about ready to shut down my work computer and bust out of the office for the day to take advantage of the NW wind and chilly temps. I've been waiting for this wind to hunt one of our more productive sets on my small lease. We put up a mock scrape and vertical licking branch (vine) late August and haven't been back since. I'm hoping the scrape has been taken over and maintained. There is a MAJOR runway that we've gotten many nice bucks on trailcam that is just out of bow range from my tree. The mock scrape and licking vine was created to hopefully pull them within range without disrupting their main travel route. Time will tell. 

Good luck all, it should be a good evening!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

jiggin is livin said:


> Awesome deer!
> 
> What does the sign say behind it?
> 
> ...


And dinner.. haha, wish drinking, no alcohol on premises.. church camp. Rules are meant to be broken if I connect on one like that


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Just got done hanging a new set. Went out this morning to a stand I waited for N wind. Shined around thought I was lost no stand. No sal warned me about hanging it in a dead poplar. Apparently yesterday's hurricane blew the tree over destroying my stand. Had to go to Dunham's buy one.
I just praise man upstairs making me go duck hunting yesterday as I'd been in that stand


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just got done hanging a new set. Went out this morning to a stand I waited for N wind. Shined around thought I was lost no stand. No sal warned me about hanging it in a dead poplar. Apparently yesterday's hurricane blew the tree over destroying my stand. Had to go to Dunham's buy one.
> I just praise man upstairs making me go duck hunting yesterday as I'd been in that stand


DEDGOOSE, Glad you made it back surfing with your new John Boat. I knew a story was going to come from you, glad it was from on land.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just got done hanging a new set. Went out this morning to a stand I waited for N wind. Shined around thought I was lost no stand. No sal warned me about hanging it in a dead poplar. Apparently yesterday's hurricane blew the tree over destroying my stand. Had to go to Dunham's buy one.
> I just praise man upstairs making me go duck hunting yesterday as I'd been in that stand


Can't tell if this is true or not...... 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Outdoor Bandit (Oct 10, 2019)

> Can't tell if this is true or not......


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Holy crap, now I'm thinking Dedgoose is my neighbor. And he hasn't been inviting me over for tri-tips with Yukon gold taters? WTF?


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

congrats to your bud snortwheeze, nice buck


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Congrats on the great buck snortwheeze. Definitely a beast


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Done Easter egg hunting for varied gear...Pistol and rifle are ready.
Sprayed the squeaky tailgate with pb blaster , and now off for the first sit of the Independence hunt!
Partial success will/would be getting myself and paraphernalia to the blind without frightening the residents. Including the neighboring landowners...L.o.l..

Good hunting all!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

snortwheeze said:


> One for us gimps so far and a good 1 ! Not mine, buddy's..
> View attachment 444003
> 
> View attachment 443997


Nice big body. Hope you guys didn’t have to drag it by hand.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Climbed into my climber about 10 minutes ago. Saw some new scraps popping up on the walk in. Hopefully I’ll start seeing some deer soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Heading out behind my house in Allegan County this evening for my first sit since missing the big one down south. Haven't put in a sit on my own 20 in two years...been saving it for my boy. But tired of licking my wounds and need some fresh air. My boys going to go sit at another local farm and I'm hunting his normal stand. It's about 15 yards from the tree where I shot my first buck 26 falls ago. And the same tree where my boy shot his first bow buck three years ago. I'll be waiting on an 100" or better...and the odds are pretty low. But will be plenty of nostalgia and maybe I'll get to see a deer walk by. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Wind has died down considerably. Giving it a try tonight. Just strapped in and already have a here or turkeys around me. Hopefully I'll have a flock of deer come through tonight. Good luck tonight folks

P.S. My bait pile from Tues is cleaned up again. All 4 apple cores are gone.


----------



## Kp2198 (Jun 25, 2019)

Just settled in on a new spot on some public land. I heard a woman calling to her dog about 100 yards away, luckily they left pretty quickly. Maybe I'll get lucky and she will kick some my way.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Here we go again


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I’ve been in the stand only 10 minutes and have already seen a pretty decent buck and 2 fawns. Plus had another by my stand I had to wait out before climbing up. Pretty good so far!!! Probably cool off until right before dark now though.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I’ve got the wife in tow. We’ve had pretty lousy luck when she’s with me. Looking for some redemption!!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Been in about 15 min. Hope this n.w. wind works like I'm hoping!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Bumped a deer while wading into my location. My mock scrape is dormant, unfortunately.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> Where at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Due North of Wamplers Lake a couple miles.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Number 5 for tonight already! It passed at about 25 yards. Hoping a bigger one does the same.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All settled in and looking for a chance to redeem myself from this mornings miss. Hoping he comes out of the corn before dark.


----------

